# Help!!! I'm a beginning snowboarder in need of advice



## Guest (Nov 5, 2008)

so i've got limited cash. around 400 to spend total on boots snowboard and bindings. i've looked at a couple of boards in my area and they are all in good condition and i know they'll last me for at least this first season. i've been a skiier for the past 15 years of my life and decided to switch. the two boards i'm thinkin of is teh morrow truth and the burton ltr. wht's the average life on both of them and which one would be the best choice? or are there better boards out there?


----------

